# Introduction



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*







Rick





















.*


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum from Columbus, Ga.

What kind of longbow do you have. I really enjoy my Slick Sticks. I have and A&H 30# longbow being made for me. It'll be ready in about 5-6 weeks.

Bobby


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## JG7326 (Oct 16, 2019)

Welcome to AT from SC..


----------



## Babraham2 (Sep 7, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Bamabowhunter8 (Oct 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Bamabowhunter8 said:


> Welcome


You do realize this post is over a year old? Spam posts to reach post count will get deleted.


----------



## mharpole (Dec 18, 2021)

Rick_Sharp said:


> Thought I post a little introduction, I’ve been into archery since my early twenties, sixty now. Hunted with compounds for years and a few seasons with a recurve. Now just mainly recreational target and 3D shoots, picked up a longbow a few months back and its about I’ve been shooting with as of late. I bought my 9 year old grandson a PSE mini burner and a 48” Galaxy recurve with 15# limbs @ 24” he seems to really enjoy it and we’ve been shooting since last fall. I’ve got a lot to learn, each time I pick up one of my bows it seems like a learn something new each time. I appreciate all the knowledge and comradely of archers on this site, a great source of info wish we had this type of resources in the late seventies when I first started out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I’ve been looking at some used bows and saw the pse mini burner.


----------



## Trey leadman (5 mo ago)

Rick_Sharp said:


> Thought I post a little introduction, I’ve been into archery since my early twenties, sixty now. Hunted with compounds for years and a few seasons with a recurve. Now just mainly recreational target and 3D shoots, picked up a longbow a few months back and its about I’ve been shooting with as of late. I bought my 9 year old grandson a PSE mini burner and a 48” Galaxy recurve with 15# limbs @ 24” he seems to really enjoy it and we’ve been shooting since last fall. I’ve got a lot to learn, each time I pick up one of my bows it seems like a learn something new each time. I appreciate all the knowledge and comradely of archers on this site, a great source of info wish we had this type of resources in the late seventies when I first started out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trey leadman (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Brownkid_2000 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to AT !


----------



## crstevens15 (4 mo ago)

Inspired by your story, thanks for sharing and welcome. I’m new as well and hope to be shooting for many years


----------



## Rjm479 (5 mo ago)

Welcome from NH!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------

